# Gmail security alerts????



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

They have just went plum crazy, blocking my imap/pop3 access until I log into gmail website and answer security question. Over and over again. Truly annoying. I take it I probably have some tracking thing blocked or something that is giving them such consternation. I dont use gmail for anything important as I already know its not truly private, but more of a tracking/marketing gimmick.

There they just did it again. Dang it. Well if they want me to use a different email, so be it. I am not whitelisting them.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Think I solved it. Google is on a security kick and changes requirements out of the blue with no notification to users. Apparently Thunderbird setting had to be changed from "use normal password" to "OAuth2". Hoping that solves this security alert nonsense. 

I mean fine if this is absolutely necessary, but when making changes, customers appreciate a heads up. Not just have things stop working.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Ok, tried sending an email via Gmail/Thunderbird. Got a popup wanting me to set my "browser" to accept cookies. New one on me, but after looking, apparently one can set Thunderbird to accept cookies. Jeesh. Guess when you are the 1000 pound gorilla in the room, you can mandate all this kind of nonsense and not worry about losing customers.

Oh great now another security alert popped up.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I guess that last one was just in the pipeline. No problems today. I take it the OAuth2 authorization and allowing cookies solved things. Still dont like this happening out of the blue with no warning. Nothing intuitive about solving this kind nonsense, just luck in web search for others with this problem. And Gmail now moves down to third backup email, rarely used. Only kept at all cause free IMAP/pop3 getting very rare. I just dont like 1000 pound gorillas throwing their weight around.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Been seeing a lot of gmail alerts but it was due to my VPN being bounced around


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

More alerts. Guess its time to stop Thunderbird checking gmail. No idea why they keep thinking its an unknown device. I suppose something I use wipes whatever they use to identify me. I would surely think they dont expect people to all have a static IP address....


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I forward my gmail to my primary email account using Windows Live Mail. That's handy to get voicemail emailed to me, since I use Google Voice for my phone service.

I haven't observed any security issues using forwarding. Maybe forwarding gmail will make life easier for you too.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Thanks, that might work. I already transitioned my primary uses of gmail to another email. Will set it up to forward in case something I forgot.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I use Gmail and Thunderbird and haven't had that problem at all -- knock on wood. What I have had is Malwarebytes blocking just about every message that has a link in it with an "unsafe" warning. Even links I use regularly. I use the premium on my main computer and the free version on the laptop. Since the free version doesn't block in "real time" I'm now checking Thunderbird on the laptop which is a PITA. Although I appreciate some of the security software and warnings, I really think it goes overboard at times.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

The forwarding thing bit annoying to set up as you have to jump hoops getting permission from the other account. But it works. I am just having it forwarded to an old free AOL email account with pop3. Thunderbird has no problem with it. The AOL account pretty reliable, but not very secure.

But for main uses I transitioned to email called Tutanota. Its a small German based email service with no ads. Easy to send encrypted mail if you so desire. Simple clean interface. It seems reliable. No IMAP or pop3 unfortunately, but I set it as homepage on browser and it auto opens to inbox when I start up browser. Another downside is the free version only has 1GB storage. And there is no easy way to batch download old emails though they promise that in future. Right now you have to download them one by one. Not that big of a deal, mostly just use it to email one particular friend. I use GMX.net (the German one) for most things. Website is entirely in German so interesting to sign up. But good pop3/SMTP and proven extremely reliable over the years. The GMX.com (the American version) not so good of a reputation. 

The days of nearly unlimited independent free email services has ended. Those offering pop3/SMTP are really getting rare as most want to force you to look at their ads. Most now piggyback on some larger service. So just different branding, not different service. Many are now pretty ad intensive.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HermitJohn said:


> The days of nearly unlimited independent free email services has ended. Those offering pop3/SMTP are really getting rare as most want to force you to look at their ads.


I get around that by running my own email server. I have to maintain a hosting server anyway so it doesn't really cost me anything.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Nevada said:


> I get around that by running my own email server. I have to maintain a hosting server anyway so it doesn't really cost me anything.


Did a quick search. And assume you are talking something like this: https://mailinabox.email/ Though obviously this is for somebody wanting to do this simplest way possible without lot experience setting things up.

But for somebody just wanting email its probably not worth the expense paying rental fees necessary to be able to set this up.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HermitJohn said:


> Did a quick search. And assume you are talking something like this: https://mailinabox.email/ Though obviously this is for somebody wanting to do this simplest way possible without lot experience setting things up.
> 
> But for somebody just wanting email its probably not worth the expense paying rental fees necessary to be able to set this up.


$12/mo for what you get is way out of line. Suitable VPS accounts cost a fraction of that. I took the time to review the tutorial and suspect that the required command line Ubuntu work is probably more trouble than most people can do. They abbreviate the process somewhat, but it's still going to be a problem for most people.

Even if the install went well, maintaining a mail server is another matter. Things go wrong, updates need to be applied, and the outgoing email server reputation needs to be maintained. The need for a competent Linux operator doesn't end with installation.

I'm doing email with a server in Chicago. I have it in a data center to get port 25 open, which is required for an email server. It can be done at home but you would need to arrange for business Internet service, which starts at about $100/month. Leasing or colocating a server in a data center is much more cost effective.

I do it with CentOS Linux. The primary email server (the MTA) is Postfix, and POP3 & IMAP service is by Dovecot. I also have webmail service installed using SquirrelMail, for when you're on the road. You're welcome to an account if you need it. Just PM your desired email name and I'll set it up for you.

You & I are dinosaurs for using POP3 email. Using an offline email client has risks by bringing email into your system. Webmail is much safer. But I understand why you do it. It's the way I've always done it and I'm not totally comfortable giving up my POP3 email client for webmail. You never see millennials using offline email clients.


----------

